# Parma wallabies



## thesaddleryshop (Nov 19, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get/put my name down for a couple of parma wallbies? It seems impossible to find a breeder anywhere! Not worried how long I have to wait, more important they come from a reputable source...bennets seem easier to find but I would prefer smaller animals as I have a very animal orientated 4 year old I am trying to keep in 1 piece!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree... I love parmas! Am hoping to source a couple at some point myself  Good luck!!


----------



## thesaddleryshop (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank you...if I find any I will let you know!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Was an advert on Pets Classifieds for 4. I know cause I'm also looking but they were in Essex and bt far for me.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you have a linky?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Advert is from last year tho. But hey, they might still have some or know who is now breeding them at least 

Mininture Wallabies for sale. at Pets Classifieds


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Why fankoo kindly!!!!


----------



## Angelasalpacas (Jan 31, 2009)

*Parma Wallabies*

Hi, did you find any Parma Wallabies as I am desperately looking for some myself. can you help?? Many thanks Angela


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

hi

we have parmas available at the moment, should anyone want to get in touch

thanks

Nerys
tskaexotics.co.uk - TSKA


----------



## nigelish (Mar 12, 2009)

*Missed them*

Been on website none there, can you please mail me if you get some more.
[email protected]


----------

